# Quick 2014 recap



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Had a pretty good year. Spent more time on water this year in my kayak then any of the last 8 years. Couple hundred miles paddled every month, enjoyed it. Few fish along the way, lot of pups and specks, some big albies, and a small king this fall. Hoping 2015 I'm able to be on water even more.


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice -- good work man...better than my skunked year


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

akhan said:


> Nice -- good work man...better than my skunked year


Oh man If I got skunked all year I'd go crazy....


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice! Those are some fine looking specks. I sure hope the puppy drum bite next year is as good as the past two.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

Good stuff - thanks for sharing the pics. I'm jealous.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

NIce:fishing: Yes a good year indeed!:beer:
making me hungry!opcorn:


----------

